# Pest control solutions



## kur1j

So we have some pests in my grass!

We have a few ant mounds that have popped up over the winter, some type of bug that looks kind of like a bee but it's going into the ground into its nest, and then I want to take care of the mosquitoes that will soon be cropping up.

Is there an insecticide list of products that they don't sell at HD that work better to kill these pests? I'm kind of looking for a celsius/certainty/prodiamine but for insecticides. Yeah it cost more initially but it works amazingly well and the application rate of it is cheap. Or is it my best bet just to go the HD route?


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> So we have some pests in my grass!
> 
> We have a few ant mounds that have popped up over the winter, some type of bug that looks kind of like a bee but it's going into the ground into its nest, and then I want to take care of the mosquitoes that will soon be cropping up.
> 
> Is there an insecticide list of products that they don't sell at HD that work better to kill these pests? I'm kind of looking for a celsius/certainty/prodiamine but for insecticides. Yeah it cost more initially but it works amazingly well and the application rate of it is cheap. Or is it my best bet just to go the HD route?


I would start here: Want bugs and insects gone from your lawn and home? :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub

I have used bifenthrin with good results for both inside and outside of my house.


----------



## kur1j

Ware said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have some pests in my grass!
> 
> We have a few ant mounds that have popped up over the winter, some type of bug that looks kind of like a bee but it's going into the ground into its nest, and then I want to take care of the mosquitoes that will soon be cropping up.
> 
> Is there an insecticide list of products that they don't sell at HD that work better to kill these pests? I'm kind of looking for a celsius/certainty/prodiamine but for insecticides. Yeah it cost more initially but it works amazingly well and the application rate of it is cheap. Or is it my best bet just to go the HD route?
> 
> 
> 
> I would start here: Want bugs and insects gone from your lawn and home? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## kur1j

Movingshrub said:


> I have used bifenthrin with good results for both inside and outside of my house.


Thanks! I saw the other thread and asked my questions there.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Be careful with the bug that looks like a bee going into the ground. Yellow Jackets are known to actively build nests in the ground. If it's a honeybee, see if there's an apiary nearby that can remove them. Sometimes the keepers will remove them for free, since they are beneficial insects. If it's a yellow jacket, have an exterminator take care of them. I'm a DIY'er at heart, but I'd let a pro handle that eradication.

Bifenthrin is great for a contact insecticide. I use that in my lawn. For ants, (which I had a crap ton of)I had amazing results with Termidor. My old neighbor used to work for a local pest control company and hooked me up with some of the bags that dissolve in water, but this would work fine. I like it because it has a residual effect in the soil. Super effective!

After Hurricane Matthew hit us 2 years ago, the mosquito population exploded, where we were getting attacked going from the van to the house after arriving at the house. It was terrible! We couldn't find repellent or Thermacells; everyone was fighting the same battle against the bloodsuckers. I had been looking at the Mosquito Magnet Patriot, but people were saying they were getting 1-2 seasons on the machines. Not good quality.

I found The Skeeter Vac after looking, and it had good reviews. Best of all, it's self-contained, meaning I do t have to run AC power to it in order for it to work. I just set it outside, and it does it's thing. It has cut down drastically on the mosquitoes over the past two years.


----------



## Podsi

Here's a list of products I've researched that are commercial grade. These are all available without a license, and I've confirmed that the professional pest control companies use these products at the same concentrations listed below. Although ask any of them and they'll swear you need a license to buy them. Job security, I guess.

I have found that some sellers require a license for some, while others don't. Application and enforcement of the regulations seems to be inconsistent, so if one seller asks for a license, try a different one, or look for an identical product with a different name that doesn't require a license.

I am NOT saying you need all of these, nor that you should use all of them at the same time. Most people will be fine with TopChoice, Permethrin, and Delta Dust. Although Bifen is a needed add-on if you have chiggers, and Cimexa dust is great for attics, or if you have bedbugs. I had to order the CY-kcik as well, because we have A LOT of scorpions, and have found them inside our home.

You should also look at rotating the products you use to limit the development of resistence by the pests. Depending on the pests you have to deal with, you could cycle between some of the below products periodically.

And as always with this kind of stuff. Read the label, then read it again. Some of these have restrictions on when you can apply them to avoid them making their way into the water supply.


Top Choice granular fipronil - the best for fire ants $155 for a 50 lb bag on seedworld.com - If you choose to only get 1 of these 3, this is the one you want to get. My pest control company only used this one and didn't bother with the other two. But they didn't include this pesticide in their standard treatments. I would have had to pay an additional $110 for an annual application of this stuff. It lasts for a full year, so a 50 lb bag is enough to treat my .17 acre lot for 20 years, LOL.

Bifen L/P granular bifentrhin $32 for a 25 lb. bag on domyown.com - This is the stuff that is specifically good for chiggers.

Syngenta Demand G (Lambda Cyhalothrin Granules) for broadcast treatment of lawn for fire ants etc. $47 for 25 lb. bag on domyown.com

Optigard Flex (thiomethoxam) for outdoor perimeter and indoor spot/crack/void - $33.55/8 oz. on Amazon.

Control Solutions Cyonara (Lambda cyhalothrin 9.7%) - $23.34/8 oz on Amazon

Permethrin SFR liquid for outdoor perimeter and indoor spot/crack/void - $25.62/quart on Amazon.

Piperonyl Butoxide liquid as synergist for spray for outdoor perimeter and indoor spot/crack/void - $24.73 on Amazon

Cy-Kick CS specifically for scorpions - $42 for 16 oz. on domyown.com

Delta Dust for weep holes, voids, attic - $35.99 on Amazon

CiMexa silicon dioxide dust for weep holes, voids, attic - anywhere only bugs ever go. $12 on domyown.com Lasts a long time, and has a completely non-chemical method of action.


----------



## Ware

Podsi said:


> Here's a list of products I've researched...


Nice write-up! I edited your post and linked up the ones I could find. Note to everyone to also check out Solutions Pest & Lawn - I've found them to be a little cheaper than DoMyOwn on many products.


----------



## pennstater2005

Do you warm season guys have your homes sprayed quarterly? We have neighbors from Georgia originally and they said it was as common as paying your water bill.

I'm considering it as I've had two large wasp nests removed the last two summers.


----------



## Jacob_S

pennstater2005 said:


> Do you warm season guys have your homes sprayed quarterly? We have neighbors from Georgia originally and they said it was as common as paying your water bill.
> 
> I'm considering it as I've had two large wasp nests removed the last two summers.


I have my perimeter sprayed quarterly, I noticed on my bill the other day they spray talstar. I said hmmm to myself as I plan on buying that to spray my entire yard.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Do you warm season guys have your homes sprayed quarterly?


I did once; now I do it for 1/20th of the price.



Jacob_S said:


> I noticed on my bill the other day they spray talstar. I said hmmm to myself as I plan on buying that to spray my entire yard.


Same.


----------



## Ahab1997

I would do it all myself, but I also have a Taexx system at my house, which unfortunately is patented and there isn't a DIY solution (that I know of) that would allow me to use the system. If anyone knows of a way to use the system (I'm fine with getting an N2 or air cylinder and regulator) myself, I could save myself hundreds per year. They use pennies of Talstar in the system, it is CRAZY the margins they're making.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you warm season guys have your homes sprayed quarterly? We have neighbors from Georgia originally and they said it was as common as paying your water bill.
> 
> I'm considering it as I've had two large wasp nests removed the last two summers.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my perimeter sprayed quarterly, I noticed on my bill the other day they spray talstar. I said hmmm to myself as I plan on buying that to spray my entire yard.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about having your home sprayed as well?


----------



## Jacob_S

Nope just outside, I come home to an invoice in my door. They only do inside treatment if requested.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ahab1997 said:


> I also have a Taexx system


I have one as well. It's proprietary so I doubt you'll find a way to connect. It's only for inside the walls. IMO, for less money, just keep the bugs/termites at bay via the outside, and you won't need to use the Taexx connection.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> Nope just outside, I come home to an invoice in my door. They only do inside treatment if requested.


Thanks. What set up would one us to spray around 2nd story windows, eaves, etc...? I'd like to do this myself if possible. I'm getting quarterly quotes from $80-150.


----------



## adgattoni

pennstater2005 said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just outside, I come home to an invoice in my door. They only do inside treatment if requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. What set up would one us to spray around 2nd story windows, eaves, etc...? I'd like to do this myself if possible. I'm getting quarterly quotes from $80-150.
Click to expand...

Check out the bait stations like Dynatrap. It's supposed to attract wasps, hornets, mosquitos, etc. It also claims to NOT affect bees, but I have no idea how this thing actually works.

I don't have one (yet) so I can't comment on efficacy, but reviews seem pretty solid.


----------



## Jacob_S

pennstater2005 said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just outside, I come home to an invoice in my door. They only do inside treatment if requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. What set up would one us to spray around 2nd story windows, eaves, etc...? I'd like to do this myself if possible. I'm getting quarterly quotes from $80-150.
Click to expand...

Can't help there as I don't have second story. I do not, yet, spray my house myself but am starting to look into/even consider doing my own. Now that I know the company I use sprays Talstar and I know I can buy mix and spray that myself I may end the contract. Also Terminex made the mistake of telling me the just put one of those dust products in weep holes so boom I can do that too. and for termite protection I am considering one of the bait systems and just hire someone to inspect every now and then.


----------



## Ahab1997

dfw_pilot said:


> Ahab1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Taexx system
> 
> 
> 
> I have one as well. It's proprietary so I doubt you'll find a way to connect. It's only for inside the walls. IMO, for less money, just keep the bugs/termites at bay via the outside, and you won't need to use the Taexx connection.
Click to expand...

How do you feel about forgoing the Taexx system? It seems like a great idea, bringing the pesticide directly to places where the pests might be. In theory, a good perimeter would make the Taexx system less useful... but that's a theory.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Don't get me wrong, I like it and it's a fantastic idea that more builders should install. I just don't use it because it locks me into one pest control company. And without competition, they charge more than it's worth, imo. So I block bugs with Talstar on the outside.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jacob_S said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just outside, I come home to an invoice in my door. They only do inside treatment if requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. What set up would one us to spray around 2nd story windows, eaves, etc...? I'd like to do this myself if possible. I'm getting quarterly quotes from $80-150.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't help there as I don't have second story. I do not, yet, spray my house myself but am starting to look into/even consider doing my own. Now that I know the company I use sprays Talstar and I know I can buy mix and spray that myself I may end the contract. Also Terminex made the mistake of telling me the just put one of those dust products in weep holes so boom I can do that too. and for termite protection I am considering one of the bait systems and just hire someone to inspect every now and then.
Click to expand...

I'm being lazy here because I'm at work but what all does Talstar work on? My main thing is ants, bees, house centipedes. I could spray with my hose end sprayer I suspect.


----------



## adgattoni

pennstater2005 said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. What set up would one us to spray around 2nd story windows, eaves, etc...? I'd like to do this myself if possible. I'm getting quarterly quotes from $80-150.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help there as I don't have second story. I do not, yet, spray my house myself but am starting to look into/even consider doing my own. Now that I know the company I use sprays Talstar and I know I can buy mix and spray that myself I may end the contract. Also Terminex made the mistake of telling me the just put one of those dust products in weep holes so boom I can do that too. and for termite protection I am considering one of the bait systems and just hire someone to inspect every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm being lazy here because I'm at work but what all does Talstar work on? My main thing is ants, bees, house centipedes. I could spray with my hose end sprayer I suspect.
Click to expand...

Covers all of those.


----------



## pennstater2005

adgattoni said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help there as I don't have second story. I do not, yet, spray my house myself but am starting to look into/even consider doing my own. Now that I know the company I use sprays Talstar and I know I can buy mix and spray that myself I may end the contract. Also Terminex made the mistake of telling me the just put one of those dust products in weep holes so boom I can do that too. and for termite protection I am considering one of the bait systems and just hire someone to inspect every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being lazy here because I'm at work but what all does Talstar work on? My main thing is ants, bees, house centipedes. I could spray with my hose end sprayer I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Covers all of those.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Sorry @kur1j I've inadvertently hijacked your thread :?


----------



## bassadict69

Which would you say is best for mosquitos and non biting midge flies?


----------



## N LA Hacker

@bassadict69 I don't think there is enough chemicals out there to deter mosquitos from places around that lake.


----------



## bassadict69

Probably the best control I have had is with Hi Yield 38% Permethrin, but it only lasts about a month, less with much rainfall. I can tell a difference in my yard which I treat throughout the summer and my neighbor across the streets yard. I still have a decent swarm of blind mosquitos, but when I walked through his yard the other day to get his tractor, it was ridiculous at the size of the swarm in his yard! Almost made me happy to see the swarm I have!

I may have to try a granular product next...


----------



## kur1j

@pennstater2005 
Haha no problem at all. I researched a bunch of stuff back when I wrote this. Ended up with fipronil and a few others and no bugs .


----------

